#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-10-11
 * itmannen is away: Stänga av datorn och ställa in maskinvaruvirtualisering i BIOS
#ubuntu-se-mote 2011-10-12
 * itmannen is away: Ospecificerade göromål ska nu utföras utanför nätet.
 * itmannen is back (gone 03:22:55)
 * itmannen is away: Ska "leka" lite med screencast via min laptop.
<HakanS> !t
<HakanS> !Nafallo
<Nafallo> o_O
 * itmannen is back (gone 01:55:12)
<christoffer> Hej allesammans
<itmannen> Hojtan
<christoffer> nu väntar jag bara på maten ska värmas i mikron sedan är jag med på noterna
<jesper_> hello
<christoffer> peetra (eller någon annan) har ni konfigurerat Squid som transparent http proxy någon gång?
<HakanS> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Oct 12 18:30:33 2011 UTC.  The chair is HakanS. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell/mootbot.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<HakanS> Hej och välkomna till loco-möte nummer 15
<HakanS>  #topic Vilka är här för att närvara vid mötet?
<christoffer> christoffer-holmstedt
<HakanS> HakanS
<itmannen> o/
<gusnan> \me som åskådare
<gusnan> oops, gusnan som åskådare :)
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 1. Val av mötesordförande.
<HakanS> Kom med förslag
<itmannen> Sittande
<christoffer> HakanS
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<peetra> Hej, ja e närvarande _0/
<itmannen> +1
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<HakanS> +1
<jesper_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<meetingology> +1 received from jesper_
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja HakanS till mötesordförande?
<meetingology> Votes for:6 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 2. Val av protokollförare.
<HakanS> Kom med förslag
<christoffer> jag
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<HakanS>  #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<christoffer> 0
<peetra> +1
<itmannen> +1
<jesper_> +1
<CasperN> +1
<HakanS> +1
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> No vote in progress
<christoffer> försök igen då
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<christoffer> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from christoffer
<CasperN> +1
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi välja christoffer till protokollförare?
<meetingology> Votes for:4 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS>  #topic Punkt 3. Godkännande av protokoll från senaste mötet
<HakanS> Protokollet finns på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te14/protokoll
<christoffer> Inga invändningar.
<HakanS> #vote Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Please vote on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<HakanS> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<jesper_> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from jesper_
<peetra> 0
<meetingology> 0 received from peetra
<HakanS> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Kan vi godkänna protokollet?
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:1
<meetingology> Motion carried
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 4. Presentation av ledningsgruppen.
<HakanS> Jag har gjort ett utkast här: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Organisation
<HakanS> Som jag ser det. Och efter de svar jag fått av inblandade, så finns det ingen Supportgrupp.
<HakanS> Därför har jag tagit bort den från det tidigare utkastet.
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> Återstår bara att få en representant från Teknikgruppen.
<HakanS> itmannen: Ordet är ditt.
<itmannen> Tack. Men hur kan det vara möjligt att gemenskapen inte har en supportgrupp. Har det aldrig funnits ? tack för ordet.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> peetra: Var så god.
<jesper_> måste starta om datan brb
<peetra> Vi hade en faddergrupp, som  fungerar lite grann i det dolda ännu, en fadder svarade mig härom dagen att han försöker slussa folket till forumet.
<HakanS> !
<peetra> Faddergruppen gick i dvala iom att Dagon sa upp sitt ledarskap och supportgruppen gick i dvala iom att bowmore sa upp sitt ledarskap för den
<peetra> Klart
<HakanS> peetra sa det jag skulle säga.
<HakanS> Klar
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Ok. Tack. men ni får ursäkta mig,men skulle det ni skrivit varit ett svar på min fråga ? Tack för ordet.
<HakanS> Ja. Är du inte nöjd med svaret?
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> tack. jag kanske inte fattar detta med fadder. Är det samma som supportgrupp kanske ? tack för ordet.
<HakanS> !
<peetra> !
<HakanS> Tanken var att faddrarna skulle ingå i supportgruppen.
<HakanS> Det finns beskrivet hur det var tänkt att fungera här: http://ubuntu-se.org/drupal/fadder
<kristofer-petter> !
<HakanS> Dock rann det ut i sanden.
<HakanS> Klar.
<HakanS> peetra: Var så god.
<peetra> IMO Kort sagt så var faddergruppen mer öppen för andra OS än supportgruppen var å därför sket det sig. Personkemi hade också sin orsak.
<peetra> klart
<HakanS> kristofer-petter: Ordet är ditt.
<itmannen> !
<kristofer-petter> Tack. Jag heter Kristofer och jobbar som utvecklare på Oracle för MySQL. Jag  måste erkänna att jag inte riktigt minns hur jag blev inbjuden till mötet så någon får gärna pniga mig och påminna mig. Finns det någon agenda? Ville ni veta något av mig?
<kristofer-petter> klart.
 * HakanS vet inget om detta.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<HakanS> Mötesagenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/M%C3%B6te/IRCM%C3%B6te15
<itmannen> Tack. Nu får ni rätta mig om jag har fel. men är det inte ubuntu som supportgruppen ska syssla med. Och inga andra OS ? Tack för ordet.
<christoffer> !
<HakanS> Nu tycker jag att vi har kommit långt utanför ämnet.
<HakanS> christoffer: Ordet är ditt
<christoffer> Håller med HakanS, itmannen har du tid så kan vi diskutera det efter mötet. Slut.
<itmannen> Ok
<HakanS> Tillbaks till mötesordningen.
<HakanS> Så som det ser ut just nu så består ledningsgruppen av Daniel Nylander, Håkan Sörensson, Christoffer Holmstedt och Pontus Öhman.
<peetra> !
<HakanS> peetra: Tala på.
<peetra> Jag sku kunna prata med de andra som du plockat in i teknik-gruppen, om vem som vill vara talesman.
<peetra> Men nu vet jag inte hur resten tycker.
<peetra> klart
<HakanS> Bra peetra.
<HakanS> #topic Punkt 5. Diskussion om hur vi får folk mer engagerade i gemenskapen.
<HakanS> Jag har skapat en tråd i forumet om denna fråga. http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=251&t=55009
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> itmannen: Tala på.
<itmannen> Tack. Det var bra att du skapade denna tråd. men som synes är inte ens det av något större intresse för besökarna tydligen. Så hur man får fler aktivia är nog en svår nöt att knäcka. Tack för ordet.
<HakanS> !
<HakanS> Har vi varit för dåliga på att få fram vad den svenska ubuntu-gemenskapen är? Vad den har för syfte och mål? Att alla kan, och behöver, hjälpa till?
<itmannen> !
<CasperN> !
<HakanS> Själv tror jag att vi kan få fler aktiva om vi är klarare på dessa punkter.
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Tack. Nu är jag ganska ny i just detta forum och har inte riktigt hela bilden klar för mig för hur gemenskapen saluförts. Men vi får kanske lägga på ett krut och försöka för ut mer och tydligare. Tack för ordet.
<HakanS> CasperN: Var så god.
<CasperN> Som ej aktiv i gemenskapen så tror jag dels att problemet beror på att användare inte vet vad de kan hjälpa till med, vad det finns för arbete att utföra. Samt hur arbetet ska fortlöpa och tas tillvara på. Mitt förslag är att ordna upp arbetslister relaterade till olika grupper inom organisationen, samt de projekt som bedrivs. Det är i dagsläget svårt att se vart man kan hjälpa till helt enkelt
<CasperN> klart
<christoffer> !
<HakanS> christoffer: Var så god.
<christoffer> Jag ser det lite som CasperN men listor är farliga, kan bli en "arbetsbörda" istället för något roligt.
<CasperN> !
<christoffer> Gemenskapen har inget eget syfte med att bli stora så just denna punkt ser jag inte som så viktigt.
<christoffer> Det jag vill personligen är givetvis hitta fler likasinnade som gillar Ubuntu
<christoffer> och vill vara med och hjälpa till att sprida Ubuntu
<christoffer> Det är svårt att formulera sig i några få ord men
<christoffer> som jag har nämnt tidigare tror jag helt enkelt att vi som är aktiva här
<christoffer> måste börja göra saker som syns utåt
<christoffer> slut
<HakanS> CasperN: Var så god.
<HakanS> !
<CasperN> en liten omformulering på tidigare påstående, det finns en sådan lista jag nämnt, men jag tycker att den borde bearbetas och göras mer synlig och poängtera vikten av att användare hjälper till. Om användare inte känner att de behövs, då kommer de heller inte lägga tid på att engagera sig. slut
<itmannen> !
<HakanS> HÃ¥ller med christoffer.
<HakanS> Om det syns vad folk gör inom gemenskapen så tror jag att fler vill hjälpa till.
<HakanS> CasperN har rätt i att det finns en "lista" på vad som ska göras inom resp. projekt/arbetsgrupp.
<HakanS> En tydligare beskrivning av vad grupperna kan kanske behövas.
<HakanS> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Projekt
<HakanS> Klar
<HakanS> itmannen: Var så god.
<itmannen> Tack. Jag håller med dig fullständigt HakanS om detta med att synas mer. NU är detta ett problem som är lite svårt att lösa just här. Synda att inte fler går in i forumet och har föslag/åsiker.
<CasperN> !
<itmannen> En gerja som vi
<HakanS> Jag måste avvika en stund, och överlämnar klubban till christoffer.
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> itmannen: Hade du något mer att säga?
<itmannen> en grej som vi är lite i startgropen med är detta med screencast. Vilket jag för min del verkligen är något handfast att visa upp vad gemenskapen kan hjälpa till med. tack för ordet
<itmannen> Slant på tangent bordet :)
<christoffer> Tack itmannen, CasperN varsågod!
<CasperN> tydligare beskrivning behövs iaf på vissa av projekten, support som ett tidigare diskuterat exempel saknar i princip all information om vad det innebär https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/Support
<CasperN> det samma gäller med ett gäng andra, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/LokalaTraffar
<christoffer> !
<CasperN> eftersom man snabbt hamnar på dessa sidor från huvudsidan så bör man väl sträva efter att få fram projektens och gruppernas roller så snabbt som möjligt?, det bör ge en klarare bild till användare vart de kan hjälpa till om inte annat, slut
<christoffer> Tack CasperN, jag har ordet.
<christoffer> Jo, det stämmer CasperN. Det där måste fixas, åtminstonde med något kortare stycke så man "support" lite mer definierat.
<christoffer> slut
<christoffer> Någon som har något mer på denna punkten? Klockan har passaret 21:30 och jag undrar om vi kan gå vidare till nästa punkt?
<itmannen> Nästa punkt
<christoffer> #topic Avrapportering från projektgrupperna
<christoffer> Från Ubuntufilmer projektet har det inte hänt så mycket sedan i september.
<christoffer> Jag försöker fortfarande lista ut bästa sätt att spela in både ljud och bild samt synka ihop detta.
<christoffer> slut.
<christoffer> Någon som har något annat att rapportera?
<HakanS> !
<itmannen> !
<christoffer> Jag lämnar tillbaka klubban till HakanS
<HakanS> Jag har inget att rapportera från "mina" projekt.
<HakanS> Klar
<peetra> !
 * HakanS lämnar tillbaks klubban till christoffer
<christoffer> HakanS: ge mig #chair
<christoffer> itmannen har ordet, varsågod
<christoffer> itmannen där?
<itmannen> Tack. bara för information så håller jag på för fullt med att testa olika alternativ för att göra ubuntu-filmer. Men detaljaer kan vi ta i den gruppen sen. tack för ordet.
<christoffer> Tack itmannen, peetra har ordet
<HakanS> #chair christoffer
<meetingology> Current chairs: HakanS christoffer
<christoffer> Tack
<peetra> Forumet är uppdaterat och jag jobbar med ett nytt verktyg för att underlätta moderering, forumets stilmall är inte uppdaterat, men det finns ingen säkrhetsrisk i den gamla, ej heller några nya features i den nya mallen.  Klart
<christoffer> Tack peetra, någon som har något mer?
<christoffer> annars går vi vidare till nästa punkt
<itmannen> Nog
<christoffer> #topic Avstämning inför TL- och TC-valet
<christoffer> peetra: har du något där?
<peetra> Det ser ut att bli val med ja/NEJ för att ge förtroendet, inga mailade ircade facebookade nomineringar heller. :O
<christoffer> jo precis
<christoffer> Jag har inget på denna punkt
<christoffer> om ingen annan har något att orda så går vi vidare
<peetra> Det är liksom alldeles lungt, inget mer att säga om det egentligen.
<christoffer> #topic Planering av jobb inför nästa möte
<christoffer> Här känner jag att valet tar sin tid och sedan att målet bör vara ett första möte med ledningsgruppen och se vart man vill ta allting
<christoffer> Någon som har något annat?
<HakanS> !
<itmannen> Inget att tillägga
<christoffer> HakanS ordet är ditt
<HakanS> Tillbaks efter matlagning.
<HakanS> Jag håller med christoffer.
<christoffer> Då är vi flera som äter nu alltså =)
<christoffer> Om ingen har något mer så går vi vidare till sista punkten
<HakanS> Ett ledningsgrupps-möte behövs efter att valet är klart.
<christoffer> #topic Tidpunkt för nästa möte
<christoffer> Förslag för nästa möte är onsdagen den 9e november 20:30 - 21:30
<christoffer> Några andra förslag?
<itmannen> Nog med förslag
<HakanS> Nog.
<christoffer> #vote Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdagen den 9e november 20:30 (ja eller nej)
<meetingology> Please vote on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdagen den 9e november 20:30 (ja eller nej)
<meetingology> Public votes can be registered by saying +1, +0 or -1 in channel, (private votes don't work yet, but when they do it will be by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0 to me)
<christoffer> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from christoffer
<HakanS> +1
<CasperN> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from CasperN
<meetingology> +1 received from HakanS
<peetra> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from peetra
<itmannen> +1
<meetingology> +1 received from itmannen
<christoffer> jesper_ gusnan vill ni rösta?
<christoffer> #endvote
<meetingology> Voting ended on: Val av tidpunkt för nästa möte, onsdagen den 9e november 20:30 (ja eller nej)
<meetingology> Votes for:5 Votes against:0 Abstentions:0
<meetingology> Motion carried
<christoffer> Det finns inga fler punkter på mötesagendan. Jag tänkte sitta kvar några minuter efter mötet om det är något vi vill prata om fritt.
<christoffer> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Oct 12 19:55:43 2011 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-se-mote/2011/ubuntu-se-mote.2011-10-12-18.30.moin.txt
<christoffer> Tack allesammans!
<itmannen> Tack för ett trevlig möte.
<CasperN> så lite så
<christoffer> clear
<peetra> Tack, tack!
<HakanS> Tack alla
 * CasperN prickar av, första ubuntu-se mötet avklarat!
<peetra> :D Toppen att du deltog, CasperN
<HakanS> CasperN: Är du sugen på att aktivera dig i gemenskapen?
<CasperN> kanske det, om jag hittar något jag passar för
<HakanS> Alla passar för något.
<gusnan> oops, christoffer - jag var inte framför burken under röstningen... :)
<christoffer> =)
<itmannen> christoffer  Är det du som leder Ubuntu Swedish Screencasts ?
<CasperN> jag har börjat översätta mer aktivt senaste tiden, men det sker ju inte enbart för ubuntus räkning utan för allt FOSS relaterat som kommer i vägen, något grafikrelaterat skulle isåfall vara mest av intresse för mig i framtiden, christoffer hur ser det ut med videoprojektet? är det behov av introsekvenser eller liknande? jag är gärna med och arbetar fram grafisk mall dels för intro och för presentation av innehåll
<CasperN> såg http://www.youtube.com/user/ubuntuguider#p/a/u/1/WakPgEj1WdY
<christoffer> itmannen: jo precis
<christoffer> CasperN: Jo, det har jag funderat på. Det behövs
<christoffer> har inte hunnit testa OpenShop 1.4 men där kom flera kopplingar till Blender med
<itmannen> christoffer  Ok. Jag var lite osäker. Vi får väl pratas vid hur vi går vidare
<christoffer> *OpenShot
<christoffer> itmannen: mmm, har tyvärr varit ganska inaktiv senaste månaden men hoppas på bättreing till november
<itmannen> christoffer  Jag håller på att testa lite olika metoder . men frågan är vad man ska lägga krutet på ?
<christoffer> vad syftar du på för "olika" metoder?
<CasperN> christoffer: jag är en väldigt erfaren blenderanvändare, det skulle vara smidigt med en mall för text av innehåll i blender med förberedda renderingsinställningar, så att användare som gör screencasts snabbt kan rendera ut och editera sina introtexter utan att ha krav på större erfarenhet av blender
<christoffer> mmm precis så jag tänkte CasperN
<christoffer> låter skitbra
<christoffer> CasperN:  har du någon launchpad användare?
<itmannen> christoffer  ja det finn ett antal sätt att göra demo. Via datorn direkt eller det jag testar nu. Via TV som jag samtidigt spelar in på en DVD
<CasperN> heter casper-nilsson där
<christoffer> jag bjuder in dig till ubuntufilmer gruppen...så kan du komma med på den sändlistan
<CasperN> gör så :)
<christoffer> sådär
<itmannen> Blir iof onödigt höh kvalitet men det renderar jag om i Kdenlive
<christoffer> CasperN: nu måste du manuellt gå med och anmäla dig till sändlistan
<christoffer> itmannen: jaha okej
<CasperN> done
<christoffer> itmannen: jag försöker sikta på minst 720p men helst 1080p som kvalité
<itmannen> Och i det suveräna kdenlive så kan man lätt lägga dit förtexter och mycket annat. men det sått jag beskrev nu så kan du få kvalitet så du kräks :D
<christoffer> men spelar du in direkt på DVD skiva då eller någon inspelningsbar hdd till tvn?
<itmannen> Nä det jag gör på dator som visas via TV spelas in direkt på en DVD som jag har inkopplad.
<christoffer> CasperN: hmm du dyker inte upp på "subscriber" listan
<christoffer> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-screencasts/+mailing-list-subscribers
<CasperN> knepigt, står att jag ska få till min mail
<CasperN> kolla igen om en stund då
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> kan testa att maila
<itmannen> Men nu bröder och systrar så måste en gammal man vila ögonen en stund framför TV
<christoffer> CasperN: jo, nu fick jag ett epostmeddelande om det
<CasperN> bra
<christoffer> itmannen: hade bra så hörs vi mer om ubuntufilmer
<christoffer> CasperN: har du använt OpenShot någongång?
<itmannen> Japp. Helt klart
<CasperN> nej, jag är ju blenderanvändare :)
<CasperN> vi behöver inget sånt
<christoffer> hehe
<CasperN> men ja, jag känner iaf till det
<christoffer> ok
 * itmannen is away: Vila mig efter ett ansträngande möte. Vart var ni andra slöfockar då ?
<CasperN> jag tror på att en mall i blender kan vara väldigt enkelt att sätta sig in i, det går ju dessutom lämna instruktioner i blender till användarna
<christoffer> det finns en koppling däremellan programmet..men har som sagt inte hunnit testat den
<christoffer> det borde nästa vara så enkelt så att mallen endast innehåller 1 eller 2 variabler som vi fyller i som
<CasperN> väljer man kombinationen förrenderat material, så kan man hjälpa videoskapare att slippa klippa första scenen dessutom
<christoffer> titel och undertittle
<christoffer> *undertitel
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> så enkelt är det
<CasperN> man får texten framför sig, väljer edit, och ändrar, trycker rendera
<CasperN> om det nu finns en färdig profil dvs
<CasperN> men det kan jag ju skissa lite på :)
<christoffer> Ja, gör det..kolla gärna på hur kopplingen är gjord till OpenShot.
<CasperN> kan jag göra
<christoffer> CasperN: förutom Blender vad gör du annars?
<CasperN> inte så mycket, arbetslös slacker som borde söka jobb
<CasperN> utbildad spelgrafiker
<CasperN> så tanken är väl att jag ska jobba med det när jag får tummen ur
<christoffer> jaha, vart läste du?
<christoffer> skellefteå, falun?
<christoffer> kramfors?
<CasperN> en utbildning som hette SOFE, lades ned och flyttades till Malmö mer eller mindre
<christoffer> det är väl dem jag känner till
<christoffer> ok
<christoffer> Var det en bra utbildning?
<CasperN> nja, inte i slutet iaf
<CasperN> den hade gott rykte
<CasperN> men det vetifan om den levde upp till
<CasperN> men som alltid, elever gör en utbildning, och det var en induviduell sådan
<CasperN> så jag är nog nöjd
<christoffer> mm
<CasperN> på sätt o vis är man glad, för det enda en studiemotiverad person vill är att få CSN
<CasperN> och att så få som möjligt stör en
<christoffer> mjo, precis
<CasperN> så att ha tid att utvecklas åt sin egna riktning såg jag som ett stort plus
<christoffer> Jag läser datateknik vid Luleå tekniska universitet...märkte det inte minst tidigare ikväll...
<CasperN> att utbildningen var dålig är väl att de stackare som behövde mer vägledning förmodligen inte fick det
<christoffer> när vi endast var 3 kvar i labbsalen så flöt det så väldigt bra alla uppgifter
<CasperN> sofe var en sån utbildning där vi satt 24/7 i klassrummet
<christoffer> färre som störde en
<CasperN> ibland gick man kl 3 på natten till skolan
<CasperN> allnighers var väldigt vanligt
<CasperN> så att man hade sån studiemotivation var grymt
<CasperN> sånna folk man alltid borde ha runt sig
<CasperN> så man inte slappar till
<christoffer> CasperN: har du några exempel på vad du har gjort med blender?
<CasperN> kan bomba grafik i pm
<christoffer> några länkar blir bra =)
#ubuntu-se-mote 2013-10-07
<frippefriberg> Hallå där, i avsaknad av en mötesordförande startar jag det här mötet. Vilka är här för att delta i vårt loco-möte?
<trixon> o/
<JoWa> joakim-wallden
<frippefriberg> ok, det var inte många, eftersom TL har hoppat av uppdraget kanske vi ska skippa den formella föredragningslistan och i stället diskutera hur vår går vidare i den frågan?
<trixon> en liten men tapper skara... :) ok för mig
<JoWa> Jag sällar mig till majoriteten. ;)
<frippefriberg> ok, så frågan är om vi ska samla krafter till ett fyllnadsval, eller ska vi ha posten vakant ett tag och se vart vårt loco går, eller ska vi hitta på något annat?
<trixon> vakant tycker jag är helt ok
<JoWa> Inga invändningar.
<frippefriberg> det går nog bra att ha posten vakant ytterligare en månad och då ta upp frågan igen.
<frippefriberg> en annan sak som blir lidande är översättningsarbetet. Peter var drivande i det arbetet. Jag har fått admin rättigheter i översättningsgruppen men är själv ingen översättare
<trixon> det var väl ett lokalt "påhitt" att ha både tc och tl, att vara utan tl borde funka även för oss
<frippefriberg> ja det är ett lokalt val att ha TL, men det är ju ett val man gjort en gång i tiden och det bör respekteras, tills locot väljer att göra något annat
<trixon> självklart
<frippefriberg> HakanS bar rollen som både TL och TC en längre tid då ingen var villig att ta uppdragen
<frippefriberg> Nåväl, det känns ändå som vi kan sitta lugnt och låta utvecklingen ha sin gång.
<frippefriberg> Men vi behöver människor som är bra på översättningar om vi inte ska tappa fart i översättningsgruppen igen.
<JoWa> Jag har gjort några översättningar, mest för att bekanta mig med verktyget. Någon form av ledning vore nog bra.
<frippefriberg> Ja, det behövs någon som kan hjälpa nya igång i verktyget, prioritera vilka paket som ska översättas och sätta en språkstandard.
<frippefriberg> Är det någon som har förslag på en sådan person? Någon jag kan be om hjälp?
<trixon> Det kanske inte är så lätt att skaka fram någon översättningskoordinator bara för att det behövs en. Kan det vara idé med en "efterlysning"/upprop? Sändlista, forum, portal
<frippefriberg> Jo troligtvis
<frippefriberg> Vi hade en översättningsdag i samband med Ubuntu Global Jam, och det visar att det finns människor som är villiga att avsätta lite tid för att göra översättningar. Men steget att ta på sig en ledarroll är självklart rätt stort.
<trixon> Man kanske ska leta på någon språksida och inte en på en ubuntusida. Jag tänker mig någon som vill jobba som teknisk översättare, behöver referensuppdrag, och använder ubuntu. :)
<frippefriberg> ok, intressant idé
<frippefriberg> Ok, jag tar med mig trixons idé. Och jag tror inte vi kommer så mycket längre när det gäller översättningar i det här mötet?
<JoWa> Stämmer troligen. ;)
<trixon> stämmer säkert. ;)
<frippefriberg> OK. Snart släpps 13.10, ska vi försöka hitta på någon gemensam aktivitet för att uppmärksamma det? Sist var vi några personer som möttes över en kopp kaffe i Linköping
<JoWa> Finns det Ubuntu-användare i Stockholmsområdet? ;)
<trixon> Jag kan eventuellt försöka få till något i Göteborg
<frippefriberg> Det borde väl finnas någon i Stockholm :)
<trixon> Inte nu längre, jag flyttade. :)
<JoWa> :(
<frippefriberg> Jag föreslår att vi skapar en tråd i forumet och planerar eventuella event där. Jag skulle gilla att ta mig till någon annan del av landet den här gången
<JoWa> Ja, här på mötet är det ju inte många som ”hör” oss. ;)
<frippefriberg> Precis
<trixon> bra förslag. Som någon sa så är det bättre att spika en tid och en plats än att fråga om intresse finnes.
<frippefriberg> Ja, vi kör på det
<frippefriberg> På de här mötena brukar vi rapportera vad som har hänt i vårt Loco. Så här kommer en liten rapport
<frippefriberg> Vi hade ett översättningsevenemang under Ubuntu Global Jam, tyvärr har jag ingen statistik på hur många strängar som översattes till svenska
<frippefriberg> Vi deltog i Software Freedom Day den 21 sept. i Örebro. Tanken var att Peter och jag skulle göra det tillsammans men jag blev ensam. Jag delade dock ut flygblad och satte upp affischer i centrala Örebro
<trixon> bra bra
<frippefriberg> Nästa Ubuntu Developer Summit är den 19-21 november
<frippefriberg> Det är nog allt jag har, så övriga frågor. Någon som vill ta upp något?
<trixon> nej
<JoWa> Nej.
<frippefriberg> Ok, då får jag tacka för visat intresse. JAg skriver ihop en rapport/minnesanteckningar från mötet och publicerar det på locot:s Wiki och lägger en länk i forumet
<JoWa> Utmärkt. Tack för mötet. :)
<trixon> tack!
